# They are on the way!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure if anyone remembers,but I sorta bought three more macrostomas,to help my curent three,and also,and more importantly,to help a friend in a time of need.It has been confirmed,three young males,about four or five months old,are now in transit from good ole Texas.Everyone wish the little fellows luck on the way.I know the seller pretty well,and she knows how to bag and pack them nice and cozy,but I still worry.So Wednesday or Thursday they will be here.Two of the lucky bachelors will go in the 25 with my very lonely female,who I hope doesnt decide to beat the snot out of them and the third fellow will join in my 29 gallon,giving me two reverse trios!

*w3*h/b


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Good luck! It sure has been HOT in the St. Louis area these past couple of days so I hope you went with some expedited shipping.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are coming priority,should be here today or tomorrow.The stupid tracking isnt updating so Ive no clue where they are.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They made it!Im acclimating them now,will be an all day thing.The others are very curious.Ive got to watch for aggression.So far just one female opened her mouth,and the other pecked the bag.So we will see.Its a PITA to acclimate two different tanks,heh.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So acclimation went well.However,they are all three with the lone female,because the very little guy though he could stand up to my male.I didnt realize how big my boy was!They were lip locking,and I didnt want the added stress to make him ill.

Also,I have noticed the new guy is more orange than mine,not sure if this is because he comes from a different area.I think I read the macs from Brunei were more red than the sarawak ones.Anyhow,I have a few pics of them now,so Ill share!

(for some reason,I cant upload to the site here,so photobucket will have to do)








Look at the size difference!And the little guy thought he could take him,hah!








My big brute of a female,near the other male.She could swallow him in one gulp.








Pretty sure this is a female.








What a sad sad face.

So yeah enjoy!He is already flirting with the big girl so once he gets bigger,he may try to spawn with her.She shows interest,but get ill with him quick.If hes as fiery to her as he was to the other male,he will have no problems handling her.

My large lady is very civil to the little ones.I guess she knows shes dominant,and they wont threaten her heirarchy.


----------

